
How to Reach Female Solo Travelers, the Biggest Market in the US - morduno
https://ux.nearsoft.com/blog/travel/how-to-reach-female-solo-travelers-the-biggest-market-in-the-us/
======
mattnewport
I'm trying to understand the logical contortions involved in justifying that
headline. Clearly they're not the unqualified "biggest market in the US",
they're not the biggest market of travelers, I guess they're the biggest group
of solo travelers when divided by gender? So a more accurate headline might be
"slightly more women travel solo than men"?

------
politelemon
The sample size of '7' is insufficient to reach any real conclusions about
patterns and behaviors, let alone statistics like '10%'

Overall there is nothing in this article that actually tells you how to reach
'FSTs', it just looks like a generic set of traveler behaviors.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
The study referenced by this article ([https://news.booking.com/do-not-
disturb-more-than-half-of-am...](https://news.booking.com/do-not-disturb-more-
than-half-of-american-women-travelers-are-going-solo)) does not seem to pass
the sniff test:

>Commissioned by Booking.com, the independent research spanning five countries
revealed that 72 percent of American women have embraced solo travel and are
taking advantage of unique destinations for inspiration and self-discovery. In
comparison to other countries surveyed*,

~~~
greenshackle2
Note that this is 72% of a sample of 500 American women _who have traveled in
the last year_.

This is kind of an important caveat that is relegated to a footnote.

